# New pictures of all the kittens!! - Not Your Typical Waiting Thread. . .



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yep! This is_ not _a waiting thread for a doe, but instead for a kitty!!

Despite our great efforts of trying to spay and neuter all of the cats that end up at our house, we once in while will still end up with a pregnant kitty and this just so happens to be the case with Ivy. Ivy showed up at our house as a super friendly stray. We of course just had to feed and love on her, so as you can imagine, she hasn't left our place. Well, last month a big orange tomcat showed up, and well, we confirmed that Ivy was _not _spayed that day. 😂 She's now definitely pregnant (growing a belly, teats have turned pink and plump) and due April 24th which happens to be only a few days before my does are due! Boy, am I going to be busy with babies at the end of April! 🥰 Without further ado, here's some pictures of the momma-to-be:

































I tried getting a picture of Ivy from the side since she seems to be carrying low, but she just wanted to rub against me, so this is the best I could get. 🙃









Here's a cute picture from several months ago:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is adorable! Those will be some cute kittens!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! I’m excited to see some kittens again!


----------



## Stay at home goat mom (11 mo ago)

She looks sweet! 😍😍


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww she’s so cute! Happy kitting (since we verified that’s the name lol)! Can we guess how many she will have? I’d assume it is much harder then goats though


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

It is hard. I’m going to say quads.  Lololol


----------



## fivefeatherfarm (11 mo ago)

Finn says "Hey girl. 😉"


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm Can't wait to see those bbs!!! The last time we had kittens, ended very badly... So it means a lot to see new babies again!!! I can't wait😍


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Ooh I'll guess 6! No reason at all, that's just the first number that came to mind.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Awwwww...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

She is so cute. Love the pic of her watching the goat. I had to giggle at the very first picture as her expression looked like "Why did you have to tell them about my 1 night stand maaaa?"

Best wishes for a safe kitting!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So much fun.
We too end up with so many cats and often they are pregnant when dumped on us.
We just played the waiting game with one. She had them in the mud so we gave her a house in a kennel with clean dry blankets so of course she kept moving them back to the mud.
I said she picked her spot so let's go with it so they do not end up under the house. We cleaned up the muddy spot, put down a clean blanket and gave them a cover. That worked for 3 weeks until she decided to put them in the jade garden.
We let it go until there was rain forecasted. We put them in a nice spot on our deck but she kept trying to move them back. We discouraged that by turning the hose on the jade.
She was going nuts and it was all pretty silly because they are wandering out on their own by now anyway. We put them back in their original spot and she has been okay with that so far.
Good luck. Kittens are so great and sadly people don't get to experience them much anymore.
I am hoping 4 as that seems to be the best number for healthy, successful babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Can we guess how many she will have?


Why of course! Winner gets first pick of the litter, 2nd place gets second pick, 3rd gets third pick, and so on! That way, I'll have wonderful homes lined up for all the kittens before they are even born! 😉 Aren't I a genius?! 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes, but, if I win, second place can have mine. Lol I don’t think my parents would let me have another cat.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Ivy is stunning!  We have a serious cat overpopulation problem here in Georgia. Definitely no shortage of kittens! Make sure to get her and her babies (and the dad) fixed!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Why of course! Winner gets first pick of the litter, 2nd place gets second pick, 3rd gets third pick, and so on! That way, I'll have wonderful homes lined up for all the kittens before they are even born!  Aren't I a genius?!


Best business plan ever!  Well I was originally thinking 6, which Rancho Draco said too, so we may be in a pickle if we get it right


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Best business plan ever!  Well I was originally thinking 6, which Rancho Draco said too, so we may be in a pickle if we get it right


Not at all! You can have them all lol. I don't want any of them


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Not at all! You can have them all lol. I don't want any of them


Oh well I was about to say the same thing to you….


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ivy's due in only two more days! The poor girl's belly hangs down sooo low. Now's the time to guess what, how many, and when she'll deliver if you haven't already! I'll guess five kittens (3 boys, 2 girls) and she'll go on her due date (Sunday) like our last pregnant cat did (that was two years ago).

Pictures from yesterday:

















Pictures from earlier this week:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is such a cutie!
Good luck Ivy!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What a pretty kitty. We too have a spay rule here, but one got away. A stray my daughter brought home from work. She took her to her fiance house just in time for 4 littens to enter the world. I love kittens. Just not in my barn lol. 

Good luck. I would say she has 5 kittens there maybe 6 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is so big.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww what a big belly. I'll guess four (although I seriously have no idea). Three boys, one girl. Happy kittening! 😹


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

You want to put her in a large kennel on her due date, or maybe even tomorrow.... We used not to, but then had kittens start disappearing.. so we started putting them in a big dog kennel and all was good after thatq


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww!  Can’t wait for see all the fuzz balls!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cutie! I'm still guessing six, which she better not have, because I'm not taking any kittens home with me.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I guess 5 also. 3 boys, 2 girls because that’s what our last preggo cat had and she looked about as big as Ivy. I’ve never been able to know cat due dates so I’m gonna say she goes on her due date also. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd say 5 also.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> She is such a cutie!
> Good luck Ivy!


Thank you!


happybleats said:


> What a pretty kitty. We too have a spay rule here, but one got away. A stray my daughter brought home from work. She took her to her fiance house just in time for 4 littens to enter the world. I love kittens. Just not in my barn lol.
> 
> Good luck. I would say she has 5 kittens there maybe 6 😁


Thanks! I love kittens too, but there is definitely a thing as too many (or in your barn) lol. This is literally only my second time having a preggo kitty....I think it's okay to break the spay/neuter rule once every couple years just because it's hard to have a bad day when you have kittens to snuggle. 😊 


MellonFriend said:


> Aww what a big belly. I'll guess four (although I seriously have no idea). Three boys, one girl. Happy kittening! 😹


Lol, your guess is as good as mine since this is only my second time having a pregnant kitty. 😅 My first experience with a pregnant cat was in 2020, Raven had two kittens (both boys). We have since gotten Raven spayed and her kittens both went to wonderful homes. 










Lil Boogie said:


> You want to put her in a large kennel on her due date, or maybe even tomorrow.... We used not to, but then had kittens start disappearing.. so we started putting them in a big dog kennel and all was good after thatq


Yep! That's exactly what I planned to do. 👍 I actually just put her in one tonight. Definitely don't want her having her babies in a crazy place where our dog or something else could get a hold of them! 


Goatastic43 said:


> Aww!  Can’t wait for see all the fuzz balls!


I can't wait either! 


Rancho Draco said:


> Cutie! I'm still guessing six, which she better not have, because I'm not taking any kittens home with me.


Fine, I promise I won't make you take one. Although, their cuteness might just be enough to win you over. 😜🤣 


KY Goat Girl said:


> I guess 5 also. 3 boys, 2 girls because that’s what our last preggo cat had and she looked about as big as Ivy. I’ve never been able to know cat due dates so I’m gonna say she goes on her due date also. Lol


Yay! You're on my "team"! 😹 Since Ivy is currently our only un-spayed cat, we knew something was up when we saw a strange orange cat "playing" with her one day (he never came back).....😅


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Well guys, not trying to brag or anything, but we are pretty good at guessing cat due dates - we are now two for two. Yep! That's right! Miss Ivy had her kittens just a little while ago. We missed the whole birth and found four wet kittens when we went to check on her. Not sure of the genders yet, but three are solid black and one is a brown tabby. I'm kinda surprised about their colors as Ivy is gray and the tomcat we saw was orange. 🤷‍♀️ I'm also surprised she only had four... Anywho, Congrats, @MellonFriend! You win a kitten for guessing the correct number! 😂









We will work on getting better pictures over the next few days. . .


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Beautiful!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s great! They sure are cute! Makes me wish we had a preggo cat.  In TX we seemed to always have someone preggo. Whether it was a cow, cat or goat. Lol Can’t wait to know the genders! Just a hint, something I learned with our kittens is one of the easiest times to tell the genders is when they are brand new. At least for me. We had a cat who had kittens and they were about a month old before we found them. I guessed the genders to be 2 boys, 2 girls. The girls were Tiny and Angel and the boys were Hungry (yes, we still have him) and Socks. Come to find out when they were all adults the Angel was a boy.  He was all black which is why it was hard to tell when he was little. Lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So cute! Glad I'm not getting one though 😂


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I finally got something right! 😃 They are so leetle! Eek! 😻

I'll take the brown one. 😋😆


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Not sure what your plans are but do you live far from Upper Sandusky in Wyandot county? The Wyandot county animal shelter has a spay/neuter clinic that anyone can use. Took 5 cats up there and paid $41.50 for a spay and $22.50 for neuters. I think they call it Hope Clinic.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Well, she had another! I also _think_ I felt another baby inside of her so not exactly sure if she's done yet... Guess I was a little hasty making that post lol. Sorry to get your hopes up, Mellon. 😂 Rancho, there's still a chance you could get a kitten. 🤣 

Ivy is being such a wonderful attentive mother though and all of her kittens are pros at nursing! I'll check to see what the boy to girl ratio is tonight when I change the towels. 😀



ksalvagno said:


> Congratulations! Not sure what your plans are but do you live far from Upper Sandusky in Wyandot county? The Wyandot county animal shelter has a spay/neuter clinic that anyone can use. Took 5 cats up there and paid $41.50 for a spay and $22.50 for neuters. I think they call it Hope Clinic.


We live about 45 mins away from Hope Clinic and LOVE their services!! We've taken many cats there and also our dog. You just can not beat their prices!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Nooooo!!! 😭😆 Oh well, I guess more kittens are always better than less. 😂 I can't wait to see more pictures. Hint, hint. 😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Well, she had another! I also _think_ I felt another baby inside of her so not exactly sure if she's done yet... Guess I was a little hasty making that post lol. Sorry to get your hopes up, Mellon.  Rancho, there's still a chance you could get a kitten.
> 
> Ivy is being such a wonderful attentive mother though and all of her kittens are pros at nursing! I'll check to see what the boy to girl ratio is tonight when I change the towels.


Wow! I’ll be amazed if she has 6! We’ve never had a cat have that many. If I win, you can give my kitten to Rancho.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Wow! I’ll be amazed if she has 6! We’ve never had a cat have that many. If I win, you can give my kitten to Rancho.


We had a cat have 10😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> We had a cat have 10


 That poor cat! Our cats act like they have trouble with 5 sometimes.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! They’re so cute! I can’t wait to see them when they’re dried and getting into all types of trouble lol!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Wow! I’ll be amazed if she has 6! We’ve never had a cat have that many. If I win, you can give my kitten to Rancho.


Hey now no no no. We agreed that I give you mine


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Phew… good! I think everyone forgot I guessed 6 too….


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> Hey now no no no. We agreed that I give you mine


No we didn’t. My parents wouldn’t let me have another cat. I’m sure your siblings would love a kitten! Or two!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations Ivy!!
So cute! 🥰 
I would take a kitten, but I’m too far away. 😛


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh. Hey @Goatastic43 are you the one getting my kitten?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> No we didn’t. My parents wouldn’t let me have another cat. I’m sure your siblings would love a kitten! Or two!


They're terrified of cats 🤣


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

@Rancho Draco, I'll take your kitten if you pick the brown one! 😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Guess my guessing game backfired....I guessed correctly so everyone can calm down, I win a kitten. 🙃🤣🤣

(Pictures coming soon)


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Oh. Hey @Goatastic43 are you the one getting my kitten?


Nope! No way! I’m highly allergic remember?! I’m sure if I had more then one cat, I’d be sneezing forever! 



(Ok-that should hold her off for a while……)


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

The final kitten count is five - 3 boys and 2 girls!! I actually am one of five kids (also 3 boys and 2 two girls) so we decided to not only name the kittens plant/flower/tree names to go with Ivy, but to also name each kitten after a plant/flower/tree name that starts with the same letter as our names. 😊 Without further ado, here's the pictures you have all been waiting for. . .

Lotus (male- solid black):

















Hickory (male- brown tabby):

















Elm (male- black with some random, light "roaning" 😅):

















Nolana (female- I think she might be a Tortoiseshell, (I think they lighten in color as the mature) but I'm not positive...):

















Nymphaea (female- I think she might be a Tortoiseshell (I think they lighten in color as the mature) but I'm not positive...):


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Such precious little cuties! 🥰 
I like the idea of them being named after you and your siblings, by initial letter.
Do you have a favourite yet?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww they’re absolutely adorable! I like the names!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable! I'm sending a brown one to Mellon and a black one to Goatastic


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> They're terrified of cats


Well then it (they) could stay in your bedroom!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Adorable! I'm sending a brown one to Mellon and a black one to Goatastic


Huh?! Your doing what now?!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay! I also won! But, I don’t think Hungry would appreciate a kitten. He might kill it and I’d hate that so, go ahead and give my kitten to Rancho. She can litter box train it and keep it in her room.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Didn't you guys hear? Only Dandy was right, so she's the only one that wins.🏆😆 Besides, I would have held out on picking if I knew tortoise shell was an option.😏

They are all SO precious. I don't think I've ever seen kittens that little. 😽😻


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How adorable. We found a home for one of ours today.
As to sexing kittens. We have a grey one named Earl. My son said it was a boy and I never double checked.
Two weeks ago, "Earl" was suddenly very fat. Now he is skinny and we have NOT found the kittens!
All of the cats here (except for my Stacey) have been dumped on us.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Do you have a favourite yet?


Probably Nymphaea since she's "my" kitten for now....she's also the smallest and I sure do have a big heart for runts. 🥰


luvmyherd said:


> How adorable. We found a home for one of ours today.
> As to sexing kittens. We have a grey one named Earl. My son said it was a boy and I never double checked.
> Two weeks ago, "Earl" was suddenly very fat. Now he is skinny and we have NOT found the kittens!
> All of the cats here (except for my Stacey) have been dumped on us.


I hope you are eventually able to find Earl's kittens! 
All of our cats have pretty much just "found" us. Raven was dumped in a parking lot in the cold and rain as a very young kitten. We couldn't leave her there so we took her home with the intention of finding her a new home buuuut, she stole our hearts. Ivy was dumped at our neighbor's house last spring. She recently stated living at our house since the all the food and attention is over here. Winter showed up at our house as a walking skeleton a few months ago in the middle of a heavy snow storm. Bolt showed up a few years ago after our neighbors moved and left him. Melanie is the only cat we intentionally got. That was five and half years ago. We didn't have any other cats so we got her and her three siblings - she's the only one left, the other three ran away or maybe got eaten by coyotes 😕 we aren't sure, they just disappeared over the years. We will definitely be finding good homes for all of Ivy's kittens when they are weaned though as we do not need 10 cats lol. My three year old brother is already attached to "his" kitten (Elm) and says we can't sell him.....well buddy, good luck trying to talk mom and dad into that idea. 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Sweet kittens, Dandy. I imagined you bumping her belly after you announced baby number five. 

We have lots of strays here. I put food out for them in the winter but I’ve heard that my neighbor traps and shoots them. 😕

I fed a mama cat that had babies in our barn a couple years ago and last year we revived a frozen kitten. My mom nursed it and still has him today. She named him Trump. 😂

I can’t have cats but I don’t like to see anything go hungry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ 😁🤗


----------



## AmyM505 (8 mo ago)

They are adorable!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I can't believe the kittens are two weeks old today!! Both girls will being going to a wonderful home together once weaned (they have spoken for since they were 2 days old). 😊 Now to find homes for all the boys. . .

Here's a few pictures from serval days ago:

Hickory (Isn't this just the sweetest picture ever!? I'll warn you that the other pictures aren't as good as this one as black/mostly mostly kittens are sooo hard to photograph! 😅):









Nolana:









Nymphaea:









Elm:









Lotus:









More pictures from yesterday are coming. . .


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Nymphaea (the side pic we took of her was really blurry 🙃):









Nolana:

















Elm:

















Hickory:

















Lotus:


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Why of course! Winner gets first pick of the litter, 2nd place gets second pick, 3rd gets third pick, and so on! That way, I'll have wonderful homes lined up for all the kittens before they are even born! 😉 Aren't I a genius?! 😂


I'd take a black female! Lol but you would have to drive it to ohio! 😁


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Um eww
If anyone wants to know the reason for this reaction PM me.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Megsmarvelousmunchers said:


> I'd take a black female! Lol but you would have to drive it to ohio! 😁


I'm actually in Ohio!! Northwest, Ohio to be a bit more precise. Still want a kitten? The females are spoken for, but there's still two black males and a brown tabby male! 😀


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! They’re so cute! I love the way you took the photos too!


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I'm actually in Ohio!! Northwest, Ohio to be a bit more precise. Still want a kitten? The females are spoken for, but there's still two black males and a brown tabby male! 😀


I'm in the northeast! I really don't need another cat, lol but for the right black female, I'd take one more. I had to have my old kitty put down 3 days before Christmas 😭


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Megsmarvelousmunchers said:


> I'm in the northeast! I really don't need another cat, lol but for the right black female, I'd take one more. I had to have my old kitty put down 3 days before Christmas 😭


Very nice to know another member from Ohio!! Very sorry about your kitty. Just give me a holler if you decide that you do want one of the boys. 🙂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

All the kittens and Ivy are still doing well. It's crazy to think they will be 5 weeks old on Sunday! They are definitely in the super cute and playful stage right now!! 😍 We recently got some new pictures of the boys as we've been trying to find some homes for them. Their two sisters are going together to a wonderful home (they both will be spayed and we plan to get momma Ivy spayed soon as well) and we hope the boys will find wonderful homes of their own soon. If anyone is interested in one of the boys, feel free to reach out to me!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are so very cute! 
Good luck with finding homes for the boys!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! Such cutie pies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

